# 250+ Missouri acres w live water, all buildings and low taxes



## 8601randee (Jan 11, 2011)

For serious inquiries, I have a farm for sale that is in south central Missouri. It would be very easy to make a living here as taxes are low and the land can easily support a person or a humongous family with all the food needed and more. 
It is 250+ acres with 10 year round springs, creeks and ponds. It has two nice barns, big garage and carports, nice house with hardwood floors and a native stone building. It is extremely private yet close to town. It has eight miles of trails and is completely fenced and cross fenced. 

Can't get any better than this. Taxes are not even $400 a year! The biggest spring flows 13,000 gallons a day right into the pond next to the home. 

Can't go wrong here with a setting that is quite difficult to find. I am off on other adventures, but can be found via email: [email protected]
Price is $499,000


----------

